# Is chimney liner necessary for new stove?



## Gordanus (13 Jul 2011)

Hi,  a few stove-related questions.... I'm at this stove question on and off since January!

want to replace my open fire with an inset multifuel stove, no boiler, about 5Kw.  One shop told me that chimney liner isn't necessary, another shop said it's necessary.  Which is true?

The ballpark figure the second shop gave me for stove plus fitting, including the chimney liner was 3K. Dublin.  Does this sound reasonable?

And does anyone have recommendations for make of stove?

Thanks


----------



## Leo (14 Jul 2011)

This has been discussed a few times here, including this (with a link to the relevant building regs).
Leo


----------



## Gordanus (15 Jul 2011)

Hi Leo, I had done a search and had seen the thread you linked - but that was about a wood-burning stove.  And I can't understand the building regs, strangely enough
 eg:

Installation	             -             Minimum flue size
Closed appliance up to	20 kW rated output burning bituminous coal - 	150 mm diameter or square  section of equivalent area 
Closed appliance up to	20 kW rated output -  125 mm diameter or square 	section of equivalent area
Closed appliance above	20 kW and up to 30 kW - 150 mm diameter or square 	section of equivalent area rated output

means nothing to me. Haven't a clue.  Probably due to being female. 

I'm even not too sure what the difference between a flue and a chimney. I thought they were the same thing.


----------

